# How to save clogged tip



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have been a little delinquent and tardy on one of my tips 209 titan... Is there a trick besides soaking ( I dont know if this will work ) to unclog my dried out clogged tip


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

not much man; the only thing you can really do is vary what you're soaking it in; a bit of hot water and dawn dish detergent has worked well for me in the past, but it's not miracle water either. have you tried just blowing it out through the back of the tip using the machine or is it too far gone for that?


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

ya its to far gone for that:blink::001_unsure:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

do you have any dentist picks? I went to a local harbor freight type of store and scooped a set of them up. tsp is great to soften paint.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Just add in some new Spray tips into the price of the next job you do. Let the job pay for the equipment.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

Try soaking in laquer thinner. i keep all of my tips stored in a quart can filled about halfway with laquer thinner :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I use denatured alcohol. Have a gallon can filled about half way. When we get done spraying the tips and guard go right in. 

Alcohol, dental picks and an air compressor should get it done, but I agree with Workaholic. Get a new tip.


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

jason123 said:


> I have been a little delinquent and tardy on one of my tips 209 titan... Is there a trick besides soaking ( I dont know if this will work ) to unclog my dried out clogged tip


Soak 'em--then use a sewing needle to push out the crud blocking the orifice. 

But then, what do I know--I still (mostly) use flat tips....:blink:


Casey


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

A guy I've been working with has said to let it soak in thinner long enough to loosen it and try to spray it clean using the actual sprayer. It might work.


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

jason123 said:


> I have been a little delinquent and tardy on one of my tips 209 titan... Is there a trick besides soaking ( I dont know if this will work ) to unclog my dried out clogged tip


what about using an old soft bristled toothbrush and try cleaning them with hot water. or if that doesn't work what about using some lacquer thinner and the toothbrush on them?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If you have time, you can use throat seal, it will dissolve most paints. After you get them clean, put a few drops in the tip to store them, and they will stay nice untill the next time you use them.Keeps them from rusting also.


----------



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

carb cleaner cleans paint of anything have to soak it though


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

jason123 said:


> I have been a little delinquent and tardy on one of my tips 209 titan... Is there a trick besides soaking


Blast it out with water when you are done spraying.


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

Get some Krud Kutter, works great. Soak the tip in that, and I use the sewing needle trick someone else mentioned to clear the hole. Dental picks are a great idea as well. If you have a compressor, you can use that to blow out anything. Usually more pressure with a compressor than your sprayer can put out.

If its totally gone, you'll just have to suck it up and buy a new one. Lessons learned about proper cleaning of your equipment.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

i have tried all of the above and more. it is cheaper to go buy a new one, by the time you buy the chemicals and invest the time needed


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

remember this , that a 209 tip only has a 2000th hole


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

oops im sorry a 9000th hole


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

mr.fixit said:


> i have tried all of the above and more. it is cheaper to go buy a new one, by the time you buy the chemicals and invest the time needed


Unless you have a few tips in your box and the lacquer thinner sitting on you shelf. Other than that ya if your at the store. Just buy a few more flat tips. There only 3 to 5 bucks each.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> Blast it out with water when you are done spraying.


Who's the fool going to be holding the tip so it doesn't blow away.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I usually use my break away knife and/or I blow the tip out by placing it backwards in the housing. I shoot it in a duce of water. I think that what LC means. 
It just put an image in my head of two fools trying to water blast their tip. You have to be clear about that stuff here at pt. 
Sorry...... I will go back to my SEO thread.
Thanks..
By...........


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I think that what LC means.
> .


I think the confusion is a result of the fact that I was being a little impatient with the question.

What I meant was the best way to clean out a tip that you let dry out, is to spray it out with water BEFORE it gets a chance to dry out.

The solution to the problem being, don't cause the problem.

Secondly, I don't know what he is using it for, but a 2 -9 tip wont last long any way, especially with acrylic. I would factor a new one into the cost of every job, sometimes I would spray a few jobs with one if it doesn't get much use.

Collectively, experienced painters have already spent at least one man hour chasing down this problem, so that's anywhere from $35-$65 depending on the demographic of your clientele, and a new tip only costs $25 at most.

I hope I am not being rude, I honesty can't tell, I am exhausted right now.

Carry on.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> and a new tip only costs $25 at most.



for tip ALONE tonight it was $31.XX before tax for a 515!! From the O great SW


----------

